# AMD Threadripper ready for prime time or stay with 5950X



## Mishabou (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi all,

Need some advice...

I'm using the new Mac Pro (16 cores at home and 28 at the studio) and extremely happy with its performance and reliability.

I need to get another machine as we're overloaded with work and unfortunately there's a 3-4 week back order, so I thought of going AMD as i can get them fairly quickly.

What's the latest on Threadripper vs 5950x ? If money was no concern what would you suggest (CPU and motherboard)?

My needs span from mixing Atmos, tracking, to music composition with heavy VI usage. All my rigs have at least 256 GB ram but since i switch to track presets for templates, 128 GB might be enough. Buffer is 64 or 128 max, i need something that will work reliably on low buffer/latency. I'm using PT and Cubase/Nuendo.

Thanks


----------



## samphony (Mar 16, 2021)

If you need it now I would go 5950x. If you want to wait I would wait for zen 3 TR but I doubt that you have that much time to wait. Maybe @Novatlan Sound can comment on his 3970x?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 16, 2021)

First off if 128gb ram will not be enough then you don’t have a choice. 2nd if you need it now and can’t wait, then alternatively the 5950x is your only option of the two.

Look up daw test results of last gen 3950x and threadripper, there are threads on VI control you can search. 

Then take your absolute largest project and compare it with the test results. Then assume the Zen 3 variants will be 15% better and more stable at lower buffers. See how your projects fit in with that.

From things I’ve read I would be weary of how threadrippers behave with cubase.

Honestly though, and I can’t believe I’m saying this, if you are completely happy with your current set up and its stability, and money is no option, I would consider getting another Mac Pro. They are a terrible value today, but, if you want the same exact experience on each computer, then that’s what you get.

But if you’re comfortable with the idea of a hackintosh (assuming obviously that you want the new machine on MacOS) then the 5950x would be far better than the processors in your Mac Pro(s). So you would have a better machine while saving a few thousand dollars. That’s what I would do, if I didn’t need more than 128gb. 

Use your largest projects as a reference for ram usage. I also use track templates/presets and I think most people who need more than 128gb are those who are using huge project templates.


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 16, 2021)

thevisi0nary said:


> First off if 128gb ram will not be enough then you don’t have a choice. 2nd if you need it now and can’t wait, then alternatively the 5950x is your only option of the two.
> 
> Look up daw test results of last gen 3950x and Threadripper, there are threads on VI control you can search.
> 
> ...


As mentioned in my post, i would 100% go with a new Mac Pro, unfortunately i can't wait 3-4 weeks.

Did a bit of research on Threadripper, doesn't look too convincing for audio. Hackintosh is definitely a no go for me, besides, i could not care less whether i'm on Win or Mac. 

Anyways, i'll give 5950X a try. Thx


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 16, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> As mentioned in my post, i would 100% go with a new Mac Pro, unfortunately i can't wait 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Did a bit of research on Threadripper, doesn't look too convincing for audio. Hackintosh is definitely a no go for me, besides, i could not care less whether i'm on Win or Mac.
> 
> Anyways, i'll give 5950X a try. Thx


Sorry I know you said that, I should have said “unless you absolutely cannot wait”. You’ll love the 5950x, it’s an insane cpu. Basically the best non server cpu you can buy. The threadripper chips have been good for some people but it’s not a risk free move.


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 16, 2021)

thevisi0nary said:


> Sorry I know you said that, I should have said “unless you absolutely cannot wait”. You’ll love the 5950x, it’s an insane cpu. Basically the best non server cpu you can buy. The threadripper chips have been good for some people but it’s not a risk free move.



What do you think of Gigabyte B550 Vision D for motherboard ?


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 16, 2021)

5950x has been awesome for me.
Just for curiosity sake; why not find a used Mac computer to purchase and use for a few weeks until your new one can be shipped?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 16, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> What do you think of Gigabyte B550 Vision D for motherboard ?



I think it’s an excellent board if you don’t need a ton of pcie expansion. It has great port selection and VRMs, and I believe low dpc latency. It has ECC support if you like that and It may have a thunderbolt port but I could be remembering that wrong. I’ve read that the bios is a little annoying if you like to tweak things. I would certainly be comfortable using it though.

The user pictus on here knows a lot about motherboards!


----------



## samphony (Mar 17, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> What do you think of Gigabyte B550 Vision D for motherboard ?


That’s the one @Pictus suggested. I’dgo with that.


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 17, 2021)

thevisi0nary said:


> I think it’s an excellent board if you don’t need a ton of pcie expansion. It has great port selection and VRMs, and I believe low dpc latency. It has ECC support if you like that and It may have a thunderbolt port but I could be remembering that wrong. I’ve read that the bios is a little annoying if you like to tweak things. I would certainly be comfortable using it though.
> 
> The user pictus on here knows a lot about motherboards!


What board would you suggest if i need lot of PCIe slots ? I don't need thunderbolt....thx


----------



## strojo (Mar 17, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> What board would you suggest if i need lot of PCIe slots ? I don't need thunderbolt....thx


Three is the max you’ll find on any board supporting the 5950x.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 17, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> What board would you suggest if i need lot of PCIe slots ? I don't need thunderbolt....thx


I would ping @Pictus for that question


----------



## samphony (Mar 17, 2021)

I believe only EPYC offers up to 7 pcie slot-boards


----------



## Pictus (Mar 17, 2021)

The MSI MEG X570 Godlike has four full-length PCIe GEN4 slots, three from the CPU. 
These operate at x16/x0/x0/x4, x8/x0/x8/x4, and x8/x4/x4/x4








MSI MEG X570 Godlike Review: Flagship Class, Five M.2, 10 GbE


Premium parts




www.tomshardware.com





PCIe GEN4 is now bugged, but the fix is coming in April.








AMD Set To Roll Out AGESA firmware USB Fix For Ryzen, Coming April







www.anandtech.com





The RAM to buy is two kits of





Crucial Ballistix 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory







pcpartpicker.com


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 18, 2021)

Can all 4 PCIe operate at x16/x0/x0/x4 ?

I need to install an Nvidia RTX 3090, 9 x M.2 SSD PCIe (one for OS and 8 in raid 0 for Sound library and Video).


----------



## Technostica (Mar 18, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> Can all 4 PCIe operate at x16/x0/x0/x4 ?


What that means is that the 4 slots between them can be configured as 16/0/0/4.
As to whether any of the 4 slots can electrically support 16/8/4/1, that seems unlikely due to the extra traces which would be required on the board.
Not saying it definitely couldn't be done, but the cost might be too high.
The manual will show what's possible.



Mishabou said:


> I need to install an Nvidia RTX 3090, 9 x M.2 SSD PCIe (one for OS and 8 in raid 0 for Sound library and Video).


Then you need TR as Ryzen 5000 series only has 24 PCIe 4.0 lanes in total and that includes the 4 that link the CPU to the chipset.
That equates to the same bandwidth as 48 PCIe 3.0 lanes.
So if you allocated 16 of those to the GPU, that leaves you with 32 for your SSDs which is only enough for 8.
Not that I think you will be able to physically install even 8 of those on a board due to the way the lanes are allocated.
You're only possible chance might be if you assigned 8 PCIe 3.0 to the GPU.
Even that seems like a long shot.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 18, 2021)

If this is mainly a music computer 3090 might be bad news dude. Huge driver foot prints, there are potential work arounds but it might still be a problem.

Why not get several high capacity nvmes instead of several smaller ones?


----------



## Pictus (Mar 18, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> Can all 4 PCIe operate at x16/x0/x0/x4 ?
> 
> I need to install an Nvidia RTX 3090, 9 x M.2 SSD PCIe (one for OS and 8 in raid 0 for Sound library and Video).


If you use the four PCIe slots, it will be x8/x4/x4/x4, the first is 8 and the rest is 4.
But x8 generation 4 has the same bandwidth as x16 generation 3.

It is too many SSDs...
Buy big ones like the Micron 9300 PRO U.2 15.36TB

And use a https://www.newegg.com/p/17Z-00EK-00A84?Description=pcie%20to%20u.2&cm_re=pcie_to%20u.2-_-9SIAFJV94M8042-_-Product&quicklink=true (PCIe to U.2 adapter)

Or use the M.2 slots with a  M.2 to U.2 adapter.



thevisi0nary said:


> If this is mainly a music computer 3090 might be bad news dude. Huge driver foot prints, there are potential work arounds but it might still be a problem.
> 
> Why not get several high capacity nvmes instead of several smaller ones?


I do not have a 3090, but a 5600XT and no problems with DPC latency.
As I understand this








NVIDIA and DirectX 12 Bottleneck? MSI GeForce RTX 3090 SUPRIM vs. MSI Radeon RX 6900XT Gaming X and its own drivers | igor'sLAB


I have to preface today's post with a little paragraph first, as I want to take the whiff of sensationalism out of it. Nevertheless, you have to write about it and you also have to test it out…




www.igorslab.de




is only when doing gaming and should not affect DAW workloads as long we do the tweaks





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net




Anyway, only testing one to be sure...


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 18, 2021)

thevisi0nary said:


> If this is mainly a music computer 3090 might be bad news dude. Huge driver foot prints, there are potential work arounds but it might still be a problem.
> 
> Why not get several high capacity nvmes instead of several smaller ones?


We do Post and Music...use Resolve quite a bit. The RTX is a must...


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 18, 2021)

Pictus said:


> If you use the four PCIe slots, it will be x8/x4/x4/x4, the first is 8 and the rest is 4.
> But x8 generation 4 has the same bandwidth as x16 generation 3.
> 
> It is too many SSDs...
> ...


I did test the Micron 9300 PRO U.2 15.36TB and it is too slow. Our Sonnett / Samsung M.2 in our MacPro is 14K MB/s read/write. We need major bandwidth for our Resolve/DPX workflow.


----------



## Pictus (Mar 18, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> I did test the Micron 9300 PRO U.2 15.36TB and it is too slow. Our Sonnett / Samsung M.2 in our MacPro is 14K MB/s read/write. We need major bandwidth for our Resolve/DPX workflow.


Use in RAID 0 with the HighPoint SSD7580 Series 8x U.2 NVMe PCIe *4.0* x16 RAID Controller





U.2 - Gen4 | HighPoint-tech.com


The SSD7580A and SSD7580B are fully independent NVMe RAID controllers and are not tied to a specific motherboard or chipset, require no specialized PCIe related settings such as Bifurcation or VROC, and are fully backwards compatible with both AMD and Intel-based PCIe 3.0 host platforms. The...




highpoint-tech.com


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 18, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Use in RAID 0 with the HighPoint SSD7580 Series 8x U.2 NVMe PCIe *4.0* x16 RAID Controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steer clear of the new Highpoint 7140. I've been struggling with one all week. Speeds with 8 fast M2 SSDs are actually slower than the 7101-A with 4 drives, and I've had plenty of drive disappearances. The fan control function does not work either (confirmed with support). I'm returning it and going back to the 7101.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 18, 2021)

After 3 months of trying I finally got a 5950x today!  For the umpteenth time I stayed up all night waiting for the rumored restock on AMD and Best Buy, but came away empty handed yet again, so I caved and overpaid a local Craiglist scalper instead.

NOW... which motherboard to go with? I've not used AMD for almost 2 decades (early 2000s Dual Opterons!) so I'm pretty out of touch. Would really appreciate some guidance from the experts!

- Stability is far more important to me than wringing out the last drops of performance via overclocking. I don't care about aesthetics or RGB lighting!
- It would be good to have as much gen 4 M2 storage as possible.
- Must take 128GB and I would prefer ECC memory - not a deal breaker though.
- Although this will primarily be a video machine, I'd like the option to use it for audio with my UA Apollos, so Thunderbolt 3 or 4 would be good. Not many AMD boards seem to have it though.

I've read positive reviews of the Gigabyte B550 Vision, but can't find one in stock anywhere.

Any suggestions for a board that ticks most of the above boxes?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m still waiting for the right AMD APU, but this should handle your needs for the 5950X.
It’s had a few BIOS updates and while remote server geeks still complain about finicky ECC RAM compatibility, gamers sticking to un buffered RAM love it.
Wish I could tell you great it works but I’m not using the 5000 series until the APU is released. Then I’ll likely get scalped but what’s another 100 bucks amongst friends.










ASRock Rack X570D4U-2L2T Review an AMD Ryzen Server Motherboard


In our ASRock Rack X570D4U-2L2T review, we see the company's latest server motherboard with 10GbE for the AMD Ryzen platform




www.servethehome.com


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 18, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Use in RAID 0 with the HighPoint SSD7580 Series 8x U.2 NVMe PCIe *4.0* x16 RAID Controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Micron's are good drives for sure (we are grabbing one right now to use in a NAS - I've heard a rumor they are about to be replaced with a new model, but that doesn't bother us). But yeah, their performance wont do 14KMB/s!!! Our test system had it doing 3500MB/s.

I definitely support @Pictus in terms of running fewer, higher capacity drives if possible.

I would be seriously looking at your workflow and seeing if there was a way of changing things a little bit; to get any PC with those sort of requirements up and working faster than the wait on the mac is going to be tricky. Just getting the right cards / setting things up could take 2 to 3 weeks - and I'd imagine you'll need to qualify the systems for work before you actually put them on real world jobs?!?!

You are talking seriously high-end machines, and there's tonnes of pitfalls in setting them up and getting them to work well. 

I know others discounted using threadripper in this thread, but for the kinds of data through-put you are talking, I would be definitely considering it, even with the performance differences. The architecture is far more likely to match your workloads.

Do you HAVE to work at extremely low buffers? We do both post and composition at our studios, and we run 512 for all composition suites and 2048 for all post. 

If I (or others) can't help, I do know some other folk that regularly setup very high end machines for use in VFX/Editorial land that I might be able to contact on your behalf. I do know they generally start ordering hardware 3 months prior to needing to use it, and will often try two or three system configs before settling on the direction they need. Helps having full time tech staff to do that hey! (this is in london!)


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 18, 2021)

Actually, I'd seriously consider just building two different computers! If you are in the land of needing 14KMB/s drive transfers, then you really should be looking at specific hardware for specific jobs. At some point you'll end up having issues within the business by going with the shared hardware model. 

(Don't get me wrong, I *LOVE* the shared hardware model - but it has the potential to seriously impact business over time. Doing a risk assessment on that stuff can be scary!)


----------



## Pictus (Mar 18, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> After 3 months of trying I finally got a 5950x today!  For the umpteenth time I stayed up all night waiting for the rumored restock on AMD and Best Buy, but came away empty handed yet again, so I caved and overpaid a local Craiglist scalper instead.
> 
> NOW... which motherboard to go with? I've not used AMD for almost 2 decades (early 2000s Dual Opterons!) so I'm pretty out of touch. Would really appreciate some guidance from the experts!
> 
> ...



Check the X570 AORUS MASTER revision *1.1/1.2
Attention, the revision 1.0 does not have Thunderbolt header!*
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11-12+
GC-TITAN RIDGE revision *2*








GC-TITAN RIDGE (rev. 2.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com












Gigabyte GC-Titan Ridge 2.0 (Titan Ridge Thunderbolt 3 PCIe Card Component) - Newegg.com


Buy Gigabyte GC-Titan Ridge 2.0 (Titan Ridge Thunderbolt 3 PCIe Card Component) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com




+
Something like this








Linkreal PCI Express 4.0 x8 to 2 Port M.2 M Key NVMe SSD Adapter Expansion Card Supports PCIe M.2 NVMe SSD in size 2230 2242 2260 2280 and 22110mm for Storage Servers - Newegg.com


Buy Linkreal PCI Express 4.0 x8 to 2 Port M.2 M Key NVMe SSD Adapter Expansion Card Supports PCIe M.2 NVMe SSD in size 2230 2242 2260 2280 and 22110mm for Storage Servers with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 18, 2021)

Perfect - thank you! Ordered.


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 19, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Actually, I'd seriously consider just building two different computers! If you are in the land of needing 14KMB/s drive transfers, then you really should be looking at specific hardware for specific jobs. At some point you'll end up having issues within the business by going with the shared hardware model.
> 
> (Don't get me wrong, I *LOVE* the shared hardware model - but it has the potential to seriously impact business over time. Doing a risk assessment on that stuff can be scary!)


Been doing it for years with one machine, from Z8 to Mac pro, they work great. As mentioned in my post, Mac Pro and Z8 are all back order in my area.

I'm testing a few AMD alternatives right now...


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 19, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> The Micron's are good drives for sure (we are grabbing one right now to use in a NAS - I've heard a rumor they are about to be replaced with a new model, but that doesn't bother us). But yeah, their performance wont do 14KMB/s!!! Our test system had it doing 3500MB/s.
> 
> I definitely support @Pictus in terms of running fewer, higher capacity drives if possible.
> 
> ...



I'm testing 3 different AMD machines right now and two of them are Threadripper based. So far the results are mixed, decent performance but nowhere the reliability we're getting from our server class CPU. 

Yes, working at low buffer is a must, our DAWs live on 64 - 128 max. Acoustic instruments are always mic and ready to go, i often record at a moment's notice during the writing phase and having to mess around with buffer is a PITA. For bigger live sessions, i use an HDX system. Still have not found a system as reliable, low latency and affordable as HDX.

As for setting up the machines, if you go with the Mac Pro or Z8, it's a breeze. From scratch...reinstall OS, 16 TB Raid0 / M.2, install drivers & hardware (DADX32, Lynx aurora, AJA, Blackmagic, etc..), consoles (S6 and Nuage), CB, PT and Resolve, LTO back up system...it's roughly a day, then another day for tests and tweaks.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 21, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> I'm testing 3 different AMD machines right now and two of them are Threadripper based. So far the results are mixed, decent performance but nowhere the reliability we're getting from our server class CPU.
> 
> Yes, working at low buffer is a must, our DAWs live on 64 - 128 max. Acoustic instruments are always mic and ready to go, i often record at a moment's notice during the writing phase and having to mess around with buffer is a PITA. For bigger live sessions, i use an HDX system. Still have not found a system as reliable, low latency and affordable as HDX.
> 
> As for setting up the machines, if you go with the Mac Pro or Z8, it's a breeze. From scratch...reinstall OS, 16 TB Raid0 / M.2, install drivers & hardware (DADX32, Lynx aurora, AJA, Blackmagic, etc..), consoles (S6 and Nuage), CB, PT and Resolve, LTO back up system...it's roughly a day, then another day for tests and tweaks.


You highlight how workflows are so different for different folk - and how important personal workflows are in the creative industry.

We would never ever run with 64 or 128 buffers. Recording orchestra for film, or bands. We monitor with near zero latency using either an analog console with Prism convertors, RME totalmix or Radar. With things set up the way we have it, we are able to lower the strain on the computers significantly while maintaining a workflow that engineers know and understand. 

But I get the idea of monitoring in software - but it just doesn't fit out workflow!

I think you will fall into some significant barriers with TR2 and ultra low latency operation. It is unfortunate that TR3 is still 3 or more months off - as they should provide all the benefits seen on the latest gen ryzens (Zen3 architecture) within a HEDT feature set. You will bump into the same issues with Epyc. 

So maybe a Xeon based workstation is a better option for you right now? They're mighty powerful if built right. You could probably figure out a very similar system to a Z8 that you build yourself - and at least you'll know it should fit your workflow!

Side note that I might have missed : Given you're using Nuage, are you running Nuendo? As a fellow nuendo head, I'm interested, thats all.

Now - I say all of this knowing that all our post pro machines are macs, our composing rigs are macs. We have an M1 mini in that is being tested for editing machines (and its running nuendo bloody well - including very high channel count surround mix sessions).

Our sister studio for recording is on PC (10980 based) with PT + Radar + Console. We generally only go PC's for some pretty esoteric very large speaker count immersive work, though have got in some PC's along the way for specific projects.

Last time I visited SB HQ they were running HP workstations all over the place. Ditto when Yam/SB did some immersive demo's at a conference in Seville. Xeons all round there.


----------



## Pictus (Mar 22, 2021)

AMD EPYC 7003 (Milan)








AMD 3rd Gen EPYC Milan Review: A Peak vs Per Core Performance Balance







www.anandtech.com


----------



## Mishabou (Mar 26, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> You highlight how workflows are so different for different folk - and how important personal workflows are in the creative industry.
> 
> We would never ever run with 64 or 128 buffers. Recording orchestra for film, or bands. We monitor with near zero latency using either an analog console with Prism convertors, RME totalmix or Radar. With things set up the way we have it, we are able to lower the strain on the computers significantly while maintaining a workflow that engineers know and understand.
> 
> ...


I'm not too crazy about totalmix or any other ''extra'' software layer between the DAW and soundcard. That being said, RME is an excellent product and rock solid, been using the Babyface pro with my laptop for years. 
For small recording sessions, up to 100 tracks in playback + 16 inputs in record, i've had great results with PT HDN or CB/Logic and Focusrite Rednet PCIe, in both cases i use a DADX32 for AD/DA. No problem whatsoever with buffer 64 - 128. For big sessions, HDX is still a must.

I do love tracking with analog console and Radar, in fact, i still have my API 2448 and first generation Radar in storage, but to be honest, i'm getting all the analog mojo, and then some, with my current set up. 

After a week of intense tests, the AMD rigs (Ryzen 5950X and TR2) are disappointing. Low latency operations sucks and i'm also getting intermittent reliability issues. If i was using these rigs at home for composing, it should be fine, but in a commercial setting with clients breathing down your neck, no thanks!

Anyways, after swapping for a Xeon based workstation, everything works fine. This machine end up costing basically the same as my Mac Pro. 

As for the Nuage, yes we're using it with Nuendo. Just got it, so still learning. I've been using the S6 for the past couple of years.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 28, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> I'm not too crazy about totalmix or any other ''extra'' software layer between the DAW and soundcard. That being said, RME is an excellent product and rock solid, been using the Babyface pro with my laptop for years.
> For small recording sessions, up to 100 tracks in playback + 16 inputs in record, i've had great results with PT HDN or CB/Logic and Focusrite Rednet PCIe, in both cases i use a DADX32 for AD/DA. No problem whatsoever with buffer 64 - 128. For big sessions, HDX is still a must.
> 
> I do love tracking with analog console and Radar, in fact, i still have my API 2448 and first generation Radar in storage, but to be honest, i'm getting all the analog mojo, and then some, with my current set up.
> ...


There are *some* folk that have managed to get TR2's working for them quite well. And the one test I've seen with a 5950X (where did you find one - they're RARE as hens teeth) actually pulled amazing low latency results. But that project had 2 full time techs spend a good 2 weeks getting it all tuned. Resources right?!

Totally understand not wanting an additional software layer. I've recently gone the opposite way - even programming a stream deck to remote control RME. But also, our work is going much more towards the smaller recordings and massive post kinds of things. 

Which Xeon did you end up with? And yeah, in workstation world, the $ difference between mac pro and similar xeon workstation isn't always as big as loud folk online claim it is. Especially when you take into account the $ of tech time setting things up / taking care of the machines later etc etc.

And Nuage - we have $ waiting for investment for new control surfaces, but have been holding back on Nuage due to Yamaha not giving ANY indications of future development (it came out 2012/13 from memory???!). They're wonderful, but when I last mucked around on one, they FELT like they were a generation old when looking at how N11 now works. Just a few too many work-arounds. I probably didn't give it a fair go though. Depending on project pipe-line, we may end up going that route.

And Radar - how good were they when they first came out? But yeah, totally outdated now really. 

Glad you got sorted.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 19, 2021)

AMD Epyc 7763 CPUs break Cinebench world record, crushes Intel Xeon in performance


AMD has released their Epyc 7003 processors. Based on Milan microarchitecture and up to 64 cores based on Zen3. In a video AMD, they broke the record for Cinebench R23 with two Epyc 7763 CPUs....




www.guru3d.com




AMD has released their Epyc 7003 processors. Based on Milan microarchitecture and up to 64 cores
based on Zen3. In a video AMD, they broke the record for Cinebench R23 with two Epyc 7763 CPUs.

AMD used a reference motherboard for Epyc Milan with two sockets for this. What's funny is that it
took less than ten seconds to complete the full multi-threaded test of Cinebench R23.AMD applied
regular server air coolers. The multi- core score result was 113631 points, the previous record was
105170 points based on a heavily overclocked Ryzen Threadripper 3990X.

When compared to Intel's top model the Xeon Platinum 8380 (Ice Lake-SP generation), AMD crushes
it. Two Xeons score 74630 points. The flagship Intel chips each cost about 8100 USD. AMD was 52% faster as well as being cheaper at $7890 each.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 19, 2021)

Pictus said:


> AMD Epyc 7763 CPUs break Cinebench world record, crushes Intel Xeon in performance
> 
> 
> AMD has released their Epyc 7003 processors. Based on Milan microarchitecture and up to 64 cores based on Zen3. In a video AMD, they broke the record for Cinebench R23 with two Epyc 7763 CPUs....
> ...


The performance series Epycs really look like they could act like TR workstations. 
It has me scratching my head as to what TR3 may even look like. PCIE lanes / RAM capacity etc / cost bracket for the sku's. I think I said in another thread - I'd love to get hold of one of the 24 core epyc performance series chips and run some serious kontakt + VST benches on it. 

As much as there were issues with TR2 and low latency daws in terms of performance, I'm seriously hopeful for Zen3 - especially given how well even lower end Zen3 Ryzen chips are doing. I could imagine a beast of a DAW just with a 5900X or 5950X if only the platform was slightly different / offered a higher maximum amount of RAM / higher number of pcie lanes (although even that might be able to be worked around...)


----------



## clonewar (Apr 19, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> The performance series Epycs really look like they could act like TR workstations.
> It has me scratching my head as to what TR3 may even look like. PCIE lanes / RAM capacity etc / cost bracket for the sku's. I think I said in another thread - I'd love to get hold of one of the 24 core epyc performance series chips and run some serious kontakt + VST benches on it.


Im wondering the same thing. The 74F3 looks like it could be a monster CPU for a DAW, will there be any advantages with TR3? More cores at higher base clocks maybe?


----------



## Chaosmod (Apr 19, 2021)

Mishabou said:


> As mentioned in my post, i would 100% go with a new Mac Pro, unfortunately i can't wait 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Did a bit of research on Threadripper, doesn't look too convincing for audio. Hackintosh is definitely a no go for me, besides, i could not care less whether i'm on Win or Mac.
> 
> Anyways, i'll give 5950X a try. Thx


Dom Sigalas has a benchmark and review of a 5950x in Cubase, if you'd like a very well informed opinion prior to giving it a try.

Seems rock solid in Cubase.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 20, 2021)

Chaosmod said:


> Dom Sigalas has a benchmark and review of a 5950x in Cubase, if you'd like a very well informed opinion prior to giving it a try.
> 
> Seems rock solid in Cubase.



49 instances on i9 9900k vs. 93 instances on 5950x, so quite a huge bump.
To be fair though, these two cpu's were never in competition, as 5950x is 3-4 times the price.
Still, in terms of raw power, 5950x is quite a beast.
It'll be interesting to see how it all pans out when Scan audio posts their benchmarks, but we might have to wait a while for that.


----------

